# Mad max interceptor



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I know a few guys here are building or have built or are interested in the car from Mad Max. I came across this and thought I'd share it with you guys. 

http://www.streetmachine.com.au/features/1505/the-real-story-of-the-mad-max-xb-gt/

Interesting reading. 

cheers


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing !


----------

